# Wii U Update 4.0 Out



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)

Nintendo has shared the full patch notes of additions/improvements made with the Wii U’s latest update, version 4.0.0. The big highlights are being able to display Wii content on the GamePad, addition of the Friend List icon to the Wii U Menu, updates to Wii U Chat and the Internet browser, and more.
Here’s the full rundown:



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> Version 4.0.0 U, available via an Internet connection, includes the following improvements:
> New Features:
> 
> A feature to output video and sound to the Wii U GamePad when using Wii Mode
> ...


​Source​


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

The update apparently adds Wii Off TV support


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> The update apparently adds Wii Off TV support


 
What?! really?!

I'm updating right now


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2013)

20 minutes for me to go


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 1, 2013)

look like it will auto d/l if you have that setting on, my wiiu's light is orange


if it doses add off tv  wii support
how will that change vwii mode

for the better or will is fix things to stop vwii hacks


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wiiu/support/system_update/index.html
Site confirms Wii Off TV play along with other things like Surround Sound for the Wii games.


----------



## Speedster (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> The update apparently adds Wii Off TV support


 
*reads, eye starts twitching, seizure commences*


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

-USB Keyboard
-Wii Off TV Play
-Surround Sound support for Wii games (Dolby Pro Logic II)
-Access Friend's List from Wii U menu directly
-Upload screens taken when pausing the game directly to blogs and forums using the browser.
-Option to receive automatically downloaded software from Nintendo. 
-Wii U Chat via headset connected to the Game Pad
-View PDFs on the Browser. 

Full list stolen from NeoGAF. Damn, I want a Wii U now because of this update...


----------



## Speedster (Oct 1, 2013)

You can't use the touchscreen (or the buttons? not sure, update isn't finished) for vWii though. Was really hoping for a semi - portable emulator.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> -View PDFs on the Browser.


 
/console war

gg Sony and Microsoft


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> -Wii Off TV Play
> -Surround Sound support for Wii games (Dolby Pro Logic II).


*Thank you Nintendo, you just convinced to buy WIi U again. Maybe it is time to replace my Wii with Wii U.*


----------



## Dork (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> -USB Keyboard
> -Wii Off TV Play
> -Surround Sound support for Wii games (Dolby Pro Logic II)


 


Spoiler



AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ray Lewis (Oct 1, 2013)

To be clear, you can only SEE the Wii on the gamepad, right?  Is this what the update means?  I thought somebody said this BUT I want to be sure.


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Oct 1, 2013)

soo is it safe to update with homebrew channel?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> -Wii U Chat via headset connected to the Game Pad


 
The fuck does this mean? I thought there was already a chat via headset to gamepad, or is this that video chat thing?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 1, 2013)

Also, the gamepad acts as a screen for Wii games. You need a Wii remote to play them.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The fuck does this mean? I thought there was already a chat via headset to gamepad, or is this that video chat thing?


 

The video chat


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2013)

dammit I wish they would just let us plug in USB dongles into the WiiU and use our headsets, like my PS3 headset.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 1, 2013)

Makes me mad why I didn't get a Wii U.  But the price drop and this!  Can't wait!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 1, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Makes me mad why I didn't get a Wii U.  But the price drop and this!  Can't wait!


Well I was thinking why not wait a little longer for Black Friday?


----------



## kingsora831 (Oct 1, 2013)

question is, can you use the gamepad controls to play wii games, that dont have any need for motion control. 
Man it would be awesome if that would work and we were able to use the second stick to map the controls for camera to. (much like psp games on the vita)


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 1, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Well I was thinking why not wait a little longer for Black Friday?


Black fridays are crazy, I should order from online.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)

Posted with my Wii U! I mean the Image.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 1, 2013)

kingsora831 said:


> question is, can you use the gamepad controls to play wii games, that dont have any need for motion control.
> Man it would be awesome if that would work and we were able to use the second stick to map the controls for camera to. (much like psp games on the vita)


No you have to use wii remote.


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Oct 1, 2013)

i repeat myself, what about homebrew? does it brick VWII? or does uninstall everything? or does nothing at all(i dont think so)


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll let you know as soon as my install finishes. 88%


----------



## Ray Lewis (Oct 1, 2013)

Lol, Marcan said Wii mode could NOT be ran with the screen on.  He said it was a hardware issue.  I guess this update shows he was wrong on that point.  I looked around and you do need the Wii mote to run games for Wii on the gamepad.


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm looking at the Homebrew channel right now on my gamepad (and tv, you can do both at once)!

On both screens it is centered (rather than widescreen like the standard wii menu).

(And for the curious, both the gamepad and console-linked sensor bars are powered)


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 1, 2013)

Shit, I want one now...


----------



## kingsora831 (Oct 1, 2013)

second question, Can you use the sensor on the gamepad for motion controls? or do you have to use the sensor bar as usual?

-EDIT-
Looks like i got ninja'd lol.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Oct 1, 2013)

You still need a Wii mote to play games on the gampad.  THIS is sort of toning down the excitement on other forums.


----------



## bezem (Oct 1, 2013)

Ray Lewis said:


> You still need a Wii mote to play games on the gampad. THIS is sort of toning down the excitement on other forums.


I don't see why.  Baby steps.  Seeing as this wasn't expected, let's see where Nintendo takes it next.  Most importantly, homebrew status seems OK?


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

So all content via the HBC seems to be forced into 4:3 (centered) rather than wide screen. Just tried NSMBW with and without Riivolution.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2013)

Update is nice, just tried devolution withit and had burnout 2 streaming to the game pad, should give a nice preview of what gamecube vc could do


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just got my Wii U today. What flawless timing.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Oct 1, 2013)

picano said:


> So all content via the HBC seems to be forced into 4:3 (centered) rather than wide screen. Just tried NSMBW with and without Riivolution.


 
So the update doesn't delete your HBC or cIOS, or anything bad?


----------



## Celice (Oct 1, 2013)

Wait, I got a legit question: will Wii games actually look better on the WiiU gamepad? Games like Skyward Sword turn into a pixelated mess because of the Wii's poor video resolution, but I was wondering if the smaller screen would somehow benefit the games better.


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have any cIOS installed, thought that to be too much of a risk.

HBC runs fine as does Riivolution.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2013)

Celice said:


> Wait, I got a legit question: will Wii games actually look better on the WiiU gamepad? Games like Skyward Sword turn into a pixelated mess because of the Wii's poor video resolution, but I was wondering if the smaller screen would somehow benefit the games better.



Considering the highest res the game pad supports is 480p, Wii games should look great on it

Anywho in other news apparently the eShop and Miiverse are getting an update as well tonight


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> The update apparently adds Wii Off TV support


 

Wait what? How the deuce does that that work!? Does it work with the older Wii VC games too?


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wait what? How the deuce does that that work!?


It streams vWii to gamepad.


----------



## kristianity77 (Oct 1, 2013)

Celice said:


> Wait, I got a legit question: will Wii games actually look better on the WiiU gamepad? Games like Skyward Sword turn into a pixelated mess because of the Wii's poor video resolution, but I was wondering if the smaller screen would somehow benefit the games better.


 


They of course wont technically be any better. But squashing that image down onto a 6 inch screen will certainly make things "appear" sharper and more defined thats for sure.

Take the Vita for example.  Uncharted on that 5 inch screen sure looks nice doesnt it, yet IIRC that game is rendered at 720x408, which is less than a typical Wii game....


----------



## Speedster (Oct 1, 2013)

I just thought about something. Remember how nintendo wanted us to move our VC games to the Wii U versions for the second screen? That's kinda pointless now, as we have the second screen now.


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wait what? How the deuce does that that work!?


 
At the screen where it normally asks you to point and click with a wiimote, it now has two selectable options: On TV or On TV & Gamepad.

There is no difference in handling of controls, gamepad controls are inoperable (it will flash a message saying so), but you can use its sensor bar.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> It streams vWii to gamepad.


 

That's what I thought, but too bad it wouldn't work with VC games or the HBC lol. Does it at least work with the old Virtual Console stuff?





Speedster said:


> I just thought about something. Remember how Nintendo wanted us to move our VC games to the Wii U versions for the second screen? That's kinda pointless now, as we have the second screen now.


 
Huh, yeah, I mean, do VC games even stream in vWii mode?  The upgrade version has better control options and save states. I wish the HBC would stream lol.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2013)

Speedster said:


> I just thought about something. Remember how nintendo wanted us to move our VC games to the Wii U versions for the second screen? That's kinda pointless now, as we have the second screen now.



You miss out on save states and using the game pad as a controller for vc games though


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

clarky said:


> You miss out on save states and using the game pad as a controller for vc games though


 
Okay, so it acts as a second screen, which is cool, but you pretty much still use the classic controller or wiimote, etc? What about HBC, that doesn't stream does it or since it uses some other iOS, no HBC stream?


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

Upload test.



the_randomizer said:


> That's what I thought, but too bad it wouldn't work with VC games or the HBC lol. Does it at least work with the old Virtual Console stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
VC and HBC stream fine ... though HBC seems to revert to 4:3 display.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

picano said:


> View attachment 4480 Upload test.
> 
> 
> 
> VC and HBC stream fine ... though HBC seems to revert to 4:3 display.


 

That's really cool that HBC gets steamed, so I can use emulators, etc on there. That's nucking futs man.  That's gonna take a million years to download on my connection though  I thought the Wii mode didn't have enough available memory to stream AV data to the game pad.  Still, that's neat. Hey, with Wii64, we can finally run it on the game pad without using Nintendo's paltry 21 N64 games lol.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

I found that the aspect ratio settings in the Wii U settings affect the size of the screen on the Gamepad. Kind of annoying, but oh well. Is it possible to run the vWii with the gamepad without hooking it up to a TV?

Also madworld on a gamepad because yes.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I found that the aspect ratio settings in the Wii U settings affect the size of the screen on the Gamepad. Kind of annoying, but oh well. Is it possible to run the vWii with the gamepad without hooking it up to a TV?
> 
> Also madworld on a gamepad because yes.


Does the gamepad act as sensor bar?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I found that the aspect ratio settings in the Wii U settings affect the size of the screen on the Gamepad. Kind of annoying, but oh well. Is it possible to run the vWii with the gamepad without hooking it up to a TV?
> 
> Also madworld on a gamepad because yes.


 

Can't 16:9 be forced on vWii as well as game pad? Either way, it's one helluva update, finally, we can play N64 games on there without waiting for Nintendo to release them  Sure, you have to use a Wii controller, but still, pretty awesome running unofficial emulators on there 

Wasn't running the game pad in Wii mode deemed "impossible"?


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Does the gamepad act as sensor bar?


 
If you look at the photo, on each side of the camera, there's a white dot. From previous experience, IR can show up on a camera. I've never seen those dots, which means, there are IR sensors in the gamepad. That's how it tracks the controller.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Does the gamepad act as sensor bar?


 
the gamepad has a built in sensor bar

you can see the sensor in Team Fail's pic


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> If you look at the photo, on each side of the camera, there's a white dot. From previous experience, IR can show up on a camera. I've never seen those dots, which means, there are IR sensors in the gamepad. That's how it tracks the controller.


I saw those but I was unsure.

EDIT: Why is the pic such a HUGE resolution?
2560x1920!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> If you look at the photo, on each side of the camera, there's a white dot. From previous experience, IR can show up on a camera. I've never seen those dots, which means, there are IR sensors in the gamepad. That's how it tracks the controller.


 

Man, this is the first time I've been excited for a firmware update, because it doesn't kill homebrew but allows it to be played off-screen. Nice, nice indeed. Only issue is waiting for the download, my connection sucks lol.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

So holding B will make it default to TV and Gamepad when starting it up. Awesome. I now have a complete replacement for a legal Wii.

(Not gonna jailbreak vWii because I kept my old Wii)


----------



## 2ndApex (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow this is actually amazing.

Picked up a Zelda 3DS 1/2 Black Fridays ago and it looks like I'll be picking up a Wii U this year


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> So holding B will make it default to TV and Gamepad when starting it up. Awesome. I now have a complete replacement for a legal Wii.
> 
> (Not gonna jailbreak vWii because I kept my old Wii)


 

That is even more awesome, so I don't even need to turn the TV on when someone else uses it . Wow. Quite the firmware update, and though big, still smaller then than the Monster Hunter 3 demo (which was around 800 MB). Maybe someday it will be possible to use the game pad controls for using it, but for now, need to simply prop it up and use the classic controller.


----------



## DonkulousPrime (Oct 1, 2013)

With the sensor bar in the pad, it seems as though Nintendo had this update in mind from day 1, too bad it took this long. lol Happy we're here though and looking forward to the next VC update.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 1, 2013)

picano said:


> At the screen where it normally asks you to point and click with a wiimote, it now has two selectable options: On TV or On TV & Gamepad.
> 
> There is no difference in handling of controls, gamepad controls are inoperable (it will flash a message saying so), but you can use its sensor bar.


Is the "On TV or On TV & Gamepad " message before or after the Point the Wii Remote at the TV message? I'm not getting that option . Limited edition zelda Wii u if that makes a difference.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Is the "On TV or On TV & Gamepad " message before or after the Point the Wii Remote at the TV message? I'm not getting that option . Limited edition zelda Wii u if that makes a difference.


 
After. You can also hold B when starting it up to hop straight over to vWii and have it on the controller if your TV isn't available.


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Is the "On TV or On TV & Gamepad " message before or after the Point the Wii Remote at the TV message? I'm not getting that option . Limited edition zelda Wii u if that makes a difference.


 
Same time.

The gamepad shows "Point the Wii Remote at the TV to use the Wii Menu." [More text + Cancel button]
The tv shows: "Starting Wii Menu, Select a display option" [TV Only / TV & GamePad buttons + Cancel Button)


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> After. You can also hold B when starting it up to hop straight over to vWii and have it on the controller if your TV isn't available.


Still need to point at TV even with the b trick


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Still need to point at TV even with the b trick


 
I didn't. I just turned it off, turned it back on, and before anything happened, held B, and held it until it said it was going to the Wii menu.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe I need to start vWii at least once with these new settings or some sillyness like that before it will work


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

So all I need to do is install the update, shut it down. Start it up while holding B, then point the Wii remote to the game pad and use HBC like normal? Don't have to use the TV if it's being used. Wow. Awesome indeed.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Oct 1, 2013)

Has it been confirmed if Emus stream to the gamepad, I haven't downloaded the update yet to check


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but I think this is big enough news to make it to the front page


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Has it been confirmed if Emus stream to the gamepad, I haven't downloaded the update yet to check


 
SNES GX worked fine for me, though as noted before, all HBC-ran stuff got squished to 4:3.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Has it been confirmed if Emus stream to the gamepad, I haven't downloaded the update yet to check


 

Yes they do, post #48 says HBC streams, since it is a Wii app, it will load as normal.





picano said:


> SNES GX worked fine for me, though as noted





picano said:


> before, all HBC-ran stuff got squished to 4:3.




Have you tried RetroArch Wii? There are various aspect ratio settings in there you can try too


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Oct 1, 2013)

Off TV for vWii? So I can play Mario Galaxy on the Game Pad?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Off TV for vWii? So I can play Mario Galaxy on the Game Pad?


 

Indeed, it's finally happened, HBC, Super Mario Galaxy, USB Loader GX...how sweet it is. Now to find a way to prop up the game pad. 

Whatever happened to the game-pad being used in vWii as impossible bit?


----------



## Leo Alves (Oct 1, 2013)

Wii Off TV play 

 Awesome, new challenge to Nintendont and Devolution: make Gamepad buttons compatible

But, wait a minute, are Virtual Console and WiiWare games working too ?


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 1, 2013)

Leo Alves said:


> Wii Off TV play
> 
> Awesome, new challenge to Nintendont and Devolution: make Gamepad buttons compatible
> 
> But, wait a minute, are Virtual Console and WiiWare games working too ?


Yes they work but you still need wiimote.


----------



## picano (Oct 1, 2013)

Leo Alves said:


> Wii Off TV play
> 
> Awesome, new challenge to Nintendont and Devolution: make Gamepad buttons compatible
> 
> But, wait a minute, are Virtual Console and WiiWare games working too ?


 
All Wii mode content, legit or not, is streamed the same.


----------



## blinkzane (Oct 1, 2013)

so loaders work? is this confirmed? I'm downloading now. running usb loader GX


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2013)

blinkzane said:


> so loaders work? is this confirmed? I'm downloading now. running usb loader GX


yea, I just saw a youtube video where someone was excited that he could use his gamepad with smash bros through usb loader GX


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

blinkzane said:


> so loaders work? is this confirmed? I'm downloading now. running usb loader GX


 

All apps legit or not, should run just fine.

Best firmware update confirmed


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 1, 2013)

So you guys are psyched about this yet the controls on the controller don't work?
What's the point of seeing it on the screen then?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> So you guys are psyched about this yet the controls on the controller don't work?
> What's the point of seeing it on the screen then?


 

So you can use it when people use the TV? Uh, how else will you play games with motion controls? It has a sensor bar in the controller, it says you have to use Wiimotes.


People are saying vWii is getting forced to 4:3 as well as HBC....bollocks.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So you can use it when people use the TV? Uh, how else will you play games with motion controls? It has a sensor bar in the controller, it says you have to use Wiimotes.
> 
> 
> People are saying vWii is getting forced to 4:3 as well as HBC....bollocks.


 
If you set the TV Aspect Ratio to 16:9 in your settings, it'll show that way on the gamepad as well. Some titles (SMAS Wii) force 4:3 though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> If you set the TV Aspect Ratio to 16:9 in your settings, it'll show that way on the gamepad as well. Some titles (SMAS Wii) force 4:3 though.


 

Okay, that's different. My TV is set to 16:9 right now (well, my roommate's LCD TV really), so HBC emulators will be fine then? Because if they are, I no longer will be afraid to update.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So you can use it when people use the TV? Uh, how else will you play games with motion controls? It has a sensor bar in the controller, it says you have to use Wiimotes.
> 
> 
> *People are saying vWii is getting forced to 4:3 as well as HBC....bollocks*.


 
Well I think it's a great thing that VC games are finally displayed at 4:3 ( the way they were meant to be ) without having to fiddle with the TV remote.
The fact that the HC also is displayed at 4:3 might be just a collateral damage.
However, I find it really great to be finally able to do Wii off screen playing, it was deemed impossible by all of us just yesterday ( as with the Wii hardware wasn't recognized in  GC mode on the Wii , it seems only natural that Wii U hardware is not available on vWii mode ) , but still nintendo pulled it off, and got us all by surprise, out of nowhere !

I must say I'm really impressed by this update, naturally the icing on the cake would be a future update allowing at least CC support on the gamepad, for all we know it might still happen !


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> Well I think it's a great thing that VC games are finally displayed at 4:3 ( the way they were meant to be ) without having to fiddle with the TV remote.
> The fact that the HC also is displayed at 4:3 might be just a collateral damage.
> However, I find it really great to be finally able to do Wii off screen playing, it was deemed impossible by all of us just yesterday ( as with the Wii hardware wasn't recognized in GC mode on the Wii , it seems only natural that Wii U hardware is not available on vWii mode ) , but still nintendo pulled it off, and got us all by surprise, out of nowhere !
> 
> I must say I'm really impressed by this update, naturally the icing on the cake would be a future update allowing at least CC support on the gamepad, for all we know it might still happen !


 

Team Fail said that some things are 16:9 as well, so I guess it depends on how the TV is set. I'm not a big fan of 4:3 on big screen, but on the game pad, I guess it isn't as bad


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Can you change the font color? I can't read it with the dark theme.
And I am updating right now!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail, have you tested RetroArch, etc?


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 1, 2013)

Solution: USB Loader GX channel, bypasses 4:3 res and allows all HB in 16:9.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> Solution: USB Loader GX channel, bypasses 4:3 red and allows all HB in 16:9.


 

So, load USB Loader GX, exit app, enter HBC menu with 16:9. Interesting method indeed.  Hopefully there will be other ways in addition to this loophole


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 1, 2013)

No! Install USB GX channel and run HB content from there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> No! Install USB GX channel and run HB content from there.


 

But how, that doesn't make sense. Can you even navigate the menus? How do you know what app you're going to launch? Dammit, I don't have it on vWii yet. What's the best way to install it? Load the channel then what?  You can't even load a different app on the fly based off what you just said.


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 1, 2013)

Get USB Gx channel from their Google code page (vwii veraion) and install it using whatever way you install .wads. Open it and it'll show you a menu, you van select HB stuff at lower right of menu .


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow...that kind of came out of nowhere. 

Well...I guess Iwata WILL have something to say in that incoming nintendo direct.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 1, 2013)

All of this around the time of the government shut down in the US?! 
HOW SUSPICIOUS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> Get USB Gx channel from their Google code page (vwii veraion) and install it using whatever way you install .wads. Open it and it'll show you a menu, you van select HB stuff at lower right of menu .


 

But don't you have to install IOSes before you install the USB Loader? I really hope there will be another solution soon. I'd imagine there'd need to be a new HBC installer to fix this.


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 1, 2013)

No you can install a channel without having cios with multimodmanager.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> No you can install a channel without having cios with multimodmanager.


 

Which I have, found the wad, just gotta install. Dang, but that's kind of a pain. They might need to update the HBC installer to fix it, I wonder how it is bypassing the issue though, there's some weird internal workings, that's for sure.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Team Fail, have you tested RetroArch, etc?


 
I'm not hacking my vWii, mostly because I still have my old hacked Wii that I am keeping only for homebrew purposes now. So I can't say if any homebrew works on it or not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I'm not hacking my vWii, mostly because I still have my old hacked Wii that I am keeping only for homebrew purposes now. So I can't say if any homebrew works on it or not.


 

Oh right, forgot about that lol. Turns out using USB Loader GX bypasses it and lets people use 16:9, which is weird. Why would installing a channel bypass the supposedly locked aspect ratio? I'm thinking it was some odd side affect.

Maybe I'll update, still on the fence.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

The question is...how is it knowing what to force into 4:3 and what NOT to (for example...I tried a Wiiware game, it's widescreen...VC game...4:3 (as it ought to be really)). Figure that out and we know why HBC is getting squashed.  Something to do with the game code (or whatever it's called) perhaps (the unique letter/number combo all Wii channels/games has)?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

9thSage said:


> The question is...how is it knowing what to force into 4:3 and what NOT to (for example...I tried a Wiiware game, it's widescreen...VC game...4:3 (as it ought to be really)). Figure that out and we know why HBC is getting squashed.


 

Huh? Could you elaborate? I thought it was a side effect of allowing off-screen play on the game pad.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Huh? Could you elaborate? I thought it was a side effect of allowing off-screen play on the game pad.


 
Well, sure, but there seems to be a reason for what's going on.  It squashes VC games to 4:3 for some reason too (which leads me to think it's intended behaviour and for whatever reason HBC got caught in it along with the VC games).


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

9thSage said:


> Well, sure, but there seems to be a reason for what's going on. It squashes VC games to 4:3 for some reason too (which leads me to think it's intended behaviour and for whatever reason HBC got caught in it along with the VC games).


 

The fact USB Loader GX bypasses this issue is even weirder. Some guess it's related to changes made to IOS59 or something to that effect.


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 1, 2013)

You can always just install another HB loader, there's a few on WiiBrew. If HBC never gets an update then just use GX or another HB Loader.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The fact USB Loader GX bypasses this issue is even weirder. Some guess it's related to changes made to IOS59 or something to that effect.


 
Also, to be clear, it's more that it's the UPDATE than Gamepad/TV mode since it does it with TV Only mode as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> You can always just install another HB loader, there's a few on WiiBrew. If HBC never gets an update then just use GX or another HB Loader.


 

Trying to figure out how it bypasses the issue, who knows if there will be another update for the HBC installer/hackmii. I never knew USB Loader GX had a homebrew launcher though.





9thSage said:


> Also, to be clear, it's more that it's the UPDATE than Gamepad/TV mode since it does it with TV Only mode as well.


Right, the issue is present in both modes, kinda annoying, but easily circumvented.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> You can always just install another HB loader, there's a few on WiiBrew. If HBC never gets an update then just use GX or another HB Loader.


 
I heard that the USB Loader GX channel there works, anything that doesn't install to the system menu that works though? I kind of doubt it, since if it loads via HBC, thus far it's squashed as HBC is.

Guess I have some things to try.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

9thSage said:


> I heard that the USB Loader GX channel there works, anything that doesn't install to the system menu that works though? I kind of doubt it, since if it loads via HBC, thus far it's squashed as HBC is.
> 
> Guess I have some things to try.


 

He just said it works though, since it seems to have its own app launcher built in.  You install the wad for the channel/forwarder and not via HBC.


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 1, 2013)

Wiiflow channel will also load HB and so will Config USB Loader. All in 16:9 as long as they are channels.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> He just said it works though, since it seems to have its own app launcher built in. You install the wad for the channel/forwarder and not via HBC.


 
Oh well yes, I know.  I meant that loaders that load via HBC seem unlikely to work (I was trying to avoid installing the channel to the system menu).  That was worded kind of confusingly on my part, sorry.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> Wiiflow channel will alao load HB and so will Config USB Loader. All in 16:9 as long as they are channels.


 

Config USB Loader also has a wad for vWii mode or is it more complex than USB Loader GX?






9thSage said:


> Oh well yes, I know. I meant that loaders that load via HBC seem unlikely to work (I was trying to avoid installing the channel to the system menu). That was worded kind of confusingly on my part, sorry.


No worries  I really hope there will be a more permanent solution and/or HBC update.


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 1, 2013)

There is a wad somewhere for a Vwii version.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

kongsnutz said:


> There is a wad somewhere for a Vwii version.


 

Yep, found those too  And for Wiiflow and CFG USB Loader, I don't need anything special installed, correct?


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

Say, is Devolution working for anyone on this update? It just black screens and goes to HBC (or when using the Config USB Loader forwarder, restarts the system). Haven't tried it via anything else yet.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 1, 2013)

so bout this 4.3 bug, will wii games force into 4.3 too? may have to setup my old wii again because of this problem, sound annoying,  can the 4.3 bug be bypassed if you force the ratio back to 16.9 via your tv?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> so bout this 4.3 bug, will wii games force into 4.3 too? may have to setup my old wii again because of this problem, sound annoying, can the 4.3 bug be bypassed if you force the ratio back to 16.9 via your tv?


 

For now, you can try using 16:9 in the settings, if not, using a forwarder or another homebrew launcher fixes it, the issue seems to lie in HBC itself. USB Loader GX or Wiiflow seems to load apps that way, forcing 16:9. It's really weird.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## jalaneme (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> For now, you can try using 16:9 in the settings, if not, using a forwarder or another homebrew launcher fixes it, the issue seems to lie in HBC itself. USB Loader GX or Wiiflow seems to load apps that way, forcing 16:9. It's really weird.


 

never installed a forewarder never had the need to so far...  from what i have read selecting 16.9 in settings doesn't do anything unless anyone can confirm that it does,  there is only one homebrew launcher there is no other apart from the homebrew channel :S like i said before the easiest option right now is dust off the old wii and setup that, less hassle for me imo until something is permanently sorted (doubtful but whatever) this why i hate fk firmware updates, they break more than they are trying to fix.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> never installed a forewarder never had the need to so far... from what i have read selecting 16.9 in settings doesn't do anything unless anyone can confirm that it does, there is only one homebrew launcher there is no other apart from the homebrew channel :S like i said before the easiest option right now is dust off the old wii and setup that, less hassle for me imo until something is permanently sorted (doubtful but whatever) this why i hate fk firmware updates, they break more than they are trying to fix.


 

kongsnutz confirmed to me that it works so ask him about it for more info; I'll take his word for it. It bypasses the issue and allows homebrew to be launched.  Stretching can also be done to fill more of the screen too.  Wiiflow can be used for emulators too.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 1, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> never installed a forewarder never had the need to so far... from what i have read selecting 16.9 in settings doesn't do anything unless anyone can confirm that it does, there is only one homebrew launcher there is no other apart from the homebrew channel :S like i said before the easiest option right now is dust off the old wii and setup that, less hassle for me imo until something is permanently sorted (doubtful but whatever) this why i hate fk firmware updates, they break more than they are trying to fix.


What bug are you talking about and what exactly did the update break ?
VC games are way better off at 4:3, the way they were designed, the way they were meant to be played.
I respect Nintendo for finally fixing an issue that bothered me ever since I played the first VC game on my Wii and had to manually switch my TV aspect ratio back and forth every time I wanted to play.
If you are talking about your ability to play homebrew on the vWii at 16:9 , you can't exactly blame Nintendo for not supporting soft mods or hacking of their systems now, can you ?
This update a great, best thing I've heard about the Wii U in a long time.
It seems to me that some people just like to complain about everything and always focus on the bad side of things in life, which must be a very sad life.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> What bug are you talking about and what exactly did the update break ?
> VC games are way better off at 4:3, the way they were designed, the way they were meant to be played.
> I respect Nintendo for finally fixing an issue that bothered me ever since I played the first VC game on my Wii and had to manually switch my TV aspect ratio back and forth every time I wanted to play.
> If you are talking about your ability to play homebrew on the vWii at 16:9 , you can't exactly blame Nintendo for not supporting soft mods or hacking of their systems now, can you ?
> ...


 

But not everyone likes 4:3, that's the thing, but it can be bypassed, so no complaints.  They shouldn't allow vWii mode to have both modes if both modes don't work, they might as well grey out the 16:9 TV option in the settings.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But not everyone likes 4:3, that's the thing, but it can be bypassed, so no complaints. They shouldn't allow vWii mode to have both modes if both modes don't work, they might as well grey out the 16:9 TV option in the settings.


Well I guess you have a valid point there.
Personally I cannot stand with the wrong aspect ratio, but I recognize that an option would be fair, make everybody happy.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 1, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> What bug are you talking about and what exactly did the update break ?
> VC games are way better off at 4:3, the way they were designed, the way they were meant to be played.
> I respect Nintendo for finally fixing an issue that bothered me ever since I played the first VC game on my Wii and had to manually switch my TV aspect ratio back and forth every time I wanted to play.
> If you are talking about your ability to play homebrew on the vWii at 16:9 , you can't exactly blame Nintendo for not supporting soft mods or hacking of their systems now, can you ?
> ...


 

if you don't have anything interesting to say,  don't say it at all.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But not everyone likes 4:3, that's the thing, but it can be bypassed, so no complaints. They shouldn't allow vWii mode to have both modes if both modes don't work, they might as well grey out the 16:9 TV option in the settings.


 

4.3 is for old tvs and retro systems,  we are talking about a gen 6 console released in 2012, not in 1980s, i hate 4.3, and that is why its a bug because the display has gone nuts.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 1, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> if you don't have anything interesting to say, don't say it at all.


Funny , you are the least interesting person I've seen on these forums in the last 4 - 5 years, all your posts are angry and meaningless and you are always complaining about something.
Youtube changes it's policies, they are ripping us off !
Nintendo pushes a great update, they are breaking something.
Sony are out there trying to rip us off or something, can't quite remember.
Really, try to think positive for a change, and see the bright side of things !
I don't know why do I bother at all  to reply to you every now and then.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> 4.3 is for old tvs and retro systems, we are talking about a gen 6 console released in 2012, not in 1980s, i hate 4.3, and that is why its a bug because the display has gone nuts.


 

Installing forwarders helps a lot  Non-VC snes games is awesome on this!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)

Entering Miiverse



Entering eShop


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Entering Miiverse
> View attachment 4486
> 
> Entering eShop
> View attachment 4487


 
I'm looking for opinions...does the eShop seem a bit faster to you?  I felt like it was a bit faster.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 1, 2013)

9thSage said:


> I'm looking for opinions...does the eShop seem a bit faster to you? I felt like it was a bit faster.


 

 Yeah same here. You can see it here. I also show the Wii Off-TV Play


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Yeah same here. You can see it here. I also show the Wii Off-TV Play


 
That's ok, I don't need to see it in video form as I'm living it right now in real life (I was asking just to make sure I wasn't simply seeing what I wanted to see, new update and all).


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Any recommendations to playing the game pad in a more comfortable upright position besides my lap? RA looks really good on here.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Installing forwarders helps a lot  Non-VC snes games is awesome on this!


 

ok,  i may look into the forewarder thing when i have some spare time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> ok, i may look into the forewarder thing when i have some spare time.


 

Yep, super easy to install and very safe too. If you want the forwarder to RetroArch, let me know


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Any recommendations to playing the game pad in a more comfortable upright position besides my lap? RA looks really good on here.


 
all 32GB systems came with a pad stand

you could always use the charger cradle without the power plugged into it
or just let it charge and leave the power in there


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> all 32GB systems came with a pad stand
> 
> you could always use the charger cradle without the power plugged into it
> or just let it charge and leave the power in there


 


Uh...about that 32 GB bundle and stand.....let's just say I'd rather not elaborate as to why I don't have a cradle or charge stand on this thread  It would be far too embarrassing to explain it here. And I thought keeping it plugged in all the time killed the battery faster (unless is has protection against overcharging)?


----------



## BvanBart (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG... This is awesome!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 1, 2013)

> A setting to select which cable outputs sound is available through “TV”
> Users can choose to output sound through an HDMI cable, non-HDMI cable, or both cables at the same time. Click here for instructions


Finally! I've only been requesting this feature from the start! I can finally play games in 1080p via my HDMI->DVI, while still experiencing game audio as well!!!


----------



## nl255 (Oct 1, 2013)

So does anyone know how to turn on the developer tools in the browser?  I don't really care about the vWii stuff as I just use my regular Wii for USB loading of Wii and Gamecube games but the browser developer options sounds interesting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

OrGoN3 said:


> Finally! I've only been requesting this feature from the start! I can finally play games in 1080p via my HDMI->DVI, while still experiencing game audio as well!!!


 

About freakin' time they did that! The PS3 does it, now the Wii U, excellent.   This just made it a lot more awesome (as if it wasn't already)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2013)

OrGoN3 said:


> Finally! I've only been requesting this feature from the start! I can finally play games in 1080p via my HDMI->DVI, while still experiencing game audio as well!!!


 
i am in tears of joy


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i am in tears of joy


 


Now that should have been there from day one .


----------



## Fluto (Oct 1, 2013)

Why do I have the feeling that this update was to be released after the Nintendo direct video...


----------



## beta4attack (Oct 1, 2013)

Fluto said:


> Why do I have the feeling that this update was to be released after the Nintendo direct video...


Ooooor they did that on purpose and there's a hidden surprise that we don't know about. I mean, if you think about it, why would they release the update BEFORE the Direct unless it's related to it? They wouldn't want everyone to rush to the update or a lot of problems will happen from it, that's another thing that might relate to why they did that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2013)

Fluto said:


> Why do I have the feeling that this update was to be released after the Nintendo direct video...


I just hope that it isn't the second update that was supposed to come out in the summer.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2013)

> ¹ Wii software displayed on the Wii U GamePad cannot be controlled by the GamePad. This feature only allows Wii software to be displayed on the GamePad. A Wii Remote Plus or Wii Remote is required to play Wii software titles.


 
what's the fucking point than?!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> what's the fucking point than?!


 
so you dont need to use the TV if playing Wii games as well as WiiU


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2013)

but you still need a mote to play you'll still need to sit in front of the tv 

anyway did they fix the annoying fucking freezing problem that just pops up at random in any disc game?


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> but you still need a mote to play you'll still need to sit in front of the tv
> 
> anyway did they fix the annoying fucking freezing problem that just pops up at random in any disc game?


 

Well, the GamePad has its own infrared bar right on that black space around the camera, so, you may point to either to your TV or your GamePad.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Of course, it seems that the AR is incorrect on my monitor when using HDMI->DVI and selecting any setting. My monitor fills and I can't select otherwise over DVI. 1080p stretches to 1200p. Not a huge problem, but enough to make things look weird. I guess back to 720p over component I go! (my monitor doesn't support 1080p over component...Dell 2407WFP)


----------



## hhs (Oct 1, 2013)

I was just shipped a wiiu. I don't know anything about the Vwii stuff yet. If I update will it screw up that stuff? Do I need to stay on old firmware like with 3ds?


----------



## BvanBart (Oct 1, 2013)

Finally playing Super Mario Bross 1 on the game pad !

But what is better: This can be reversed engineered to use it in Homebrew perhaps?


----------



## matt1tude (Oct 1, 2013)

Huge step in the right direction. Don't see why some people are bitching about having to use a wiimote. Wii games would have to be reprogrammed to use the touch screen and controls for games that require the wiimote. However games that use the classic controller could be possible to use the gamepad. I'm sure Nintendo will be working on something like that for the future.


----------



## BvanBart (Oct 1, 2013)

matt1tude said:


> Huge step in the right direction. Don't see why some people are bitching about having to use a wiimote. Wii games would have to be reprogrammed to use the touch screen and controls for games that require the wiimote. However games that use the classic controller could be possible to use the gamepad. I'm sure Nintendo will be working on something like that for the future.


 
Touchscreen would be awesome!! Resident Evil with touch.... <3


----------



## matt1tude (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But not everyone likes 4:3, that's the thing, but it can be bypassed, so no complaints. They shouldn't allow vWii mode to have both modes if both modes don't work, they might as well grey out the 16:9 TV option in the settings.


 
Maybe it's just something they missed and will rectify it in a future update and will add 16.9. Remember it couldn't have been easy to get Wii mode streaming to the gamepad and now they have bypassed that they can work on other nifty things for wii mode and gamepad. What we got it more than we got for gc mode on wii.


----------



## matt1tude (Oct 1, 2013)

B4rtj4h said:


> Touchscreen would be awesome!! Resident Evil with touch.... <3


 

Could you imagine Umbrella or Darkside Chronicles using the touchscreen. Who knows we were led to believe Wii mode wasn't possible on the gamepad maybe it possible to use the gamepad buttons and touchscreen for all Wii games.


----------



## matt1tude (Oct 1, 2013)

Side note when is this Nintendo direct scheduled for?


----------



## BvanBart (Oct 1, 2013)

<3 lovely! Who said Wii U is dead... this makes the Wii U another cool musthave. Now something to take the Gamepad a little further away from the Wii U.


----------



## BvanBart (Oct 1, 2013)

matt1tude said:


> Side note when is this Nintendo direct scheduled for?


16:00 Amsterdam time


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2013)

I highly doubt touchscreen support but buttons for some games would be nice. At least for Classic Controller supporting things. I highly doubt more than that will happen though.


----------



## Eriatarka (Oct 1, 2013)

where the fuck is flipnote 3ds!!!


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent update! Playing wii games without the need for a tv is awesome even if you have to use the wii mote. Baby steps Nintendo. Baby steps.


----------



## da_nikon (Oct 1, 2013)

Can someone try a classic gamepad enabled game? How does it work with the Wii U gamepad

Here is a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_that_use_the_Classic_Controller


----------



## scottay2hottay (Oct 1, 2013)

can anyone recommend a forwarder for usb loader gx and/or a solution to make my hdd games play in 16:9 mode again? Thanks


----------



## joepassive (Oct 1, 2013)

da_nikon said:


> Can someone try a classic gamepad enabled game? How does it work with the Wii U gamepad
> 
> Here is a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_that_use_the_Classic_Controller


 

tried a bunch of those and....nothing.


----------



## Obveron (Oct 1, 2013)

You still need to use a wiimote with the classic controller.  No support for gamepad sticks, dpad, or buttons.  Maybe they'll come later in an update, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## BvanBart (Oct 1, 2013)

Obveron said:


> You still need to use a wiimote with the classic controller. No support for gamepad sticks, dpad, or buttons. Maybe they'll come later in an update, but I highly doubt it.


 
Aaawwhhh... Hope they will insert that soon then.


----------



## Obveron (Oct 1, 2013)

Nintendo have added code to vWii ios (58 perhaps?) so that the vWii display is mirrored to the hardware responsible for transmitting over radio. The gamepad just accepts the radio signal.

That is completely different ballgame than adding gamepad input support (buttons etc) to all vWii software.

I'm not saying it's impossible, I just think it's unlikely that Nintendo would spend the effort at this point. If it was simple they'd have done it already.


----------



## orcid (Oct 1, 2013)

Being able to use the gamepad controls for games with classic controller support like Mario Kart or xenoblade would be great. Using  the wiimote in front of the gamepad makes no sense for me personally. Also I don`t care about the other new features.


----------



## scottay2hottay (Oct 1, 2013)

scottay2hottay said:


> can anyone recommend a forwarder for usb loader gx and/or a solution to make my hdd games play in 16:9 mode again? Thanks


Never mind, installing usb loader gx forwarder solved both of my problems lol!


----------



## blinkzane (Oct 1, 2013)

we might need to make forwarders force 16:9 in order to load it that way. seems it's possible. although it doesn't bother me right now.


----------



## shadowgauge (Oct 1, 2013)

All I have to say to the complainers is stop hating,it's a neat feature to have and a useful one I might add, why is it useful well I'll give you some examples:your no longer tethered to your tv you can bring your wiiu on trips,in the car or the back yard if you have access to electricity,your wiiu is more portable now with more options of games to play,I remember when I had a screen connected to my gamecube I used to take it everywhere work my family's house and play without bothering anyone good times I must say.also to the ppl banking on remote play with the psvita and ps4 good luck on that front cause you need a constant online connection to even try to do what you can with the wiiu let alone buy a vita separate lol.I know I'm happy with the update and looking forward to more improvements from Nintendo in the future.


----------



## scottay2hottay (Oct 1, 2013)

wiimc wad for v-wii anyone? I'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

matt1tude said:


> Maybe it's just something they missed and will rectify it in a future update and will add 16.9. Remember it couldn't have been easy to get Wii mode streaming to the gamepad and now they have bypassed that they can work on other nifty things for wii mode and gamepad. What we got it more than we got for gc mode on wii.


 


Already found a way to bypass it for now (installed RetroArch forwarder)   Looks like an issue with HBC alone since the vWii menu looks perfectly normal.  Forwarders are the only decent solution for  now, and the RetroArch channel's pretty cool


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

I asked before and I think it got lost, has anyone else tried Devolution? I can't seem to get it to work after this update, I've only tried it with USB Config Loader (with forwarder and without).  I doubt that makes a difference, I figured asking won't hurt though.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2013)

9thSage said:


> I asked before and I think it got lost, has anyone else tried Devolution? I can't seem to get it to work after this update, I've only tried it with USB Config Loader (with forwarder and without).  I doubt that makes a difference, I figured asking won't hurt though.


Worked fine for me loading through usbloader gx, even sent the gamecube image through to the gamepad


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

clarky said:


> Worked fine for me loading through usbloader gx, even sent the gamecube image through to the gamepad


 

Man, that's pretty sweet, now I need a y-cable for HDD so I can use it on USB loaders  Haven't tried Wii or Gamecube games yet, but I bet they look pretty good on the gamepad.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

clarky said:


> Worked fine for me loading through usbloader gx, even sent the gamecube image through to the gamepad


 
Huh, ok...I wonder why I'm not getting it to work then?  It's good to know it's not having trouble for everyone.

#edit#
I realized what it was...it had nothing to do with the update, something about the flash drive I had plugged into the WiiU now to add a bit of storage (until I can afford a proper HDD for just that purpose) was causing it to have a problem.  That's kind of annoying, but at least I figured out why it was having trouble.


----------



## MrComputerRevo (Oct 1, 2013)

Interesting thing I noticed is that web browser now reports a resolution of 1280x720 instead of 845xsomething (I don't really remember)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

MrComputerRevo said:


> Interesting thing I noticed is that web browser now reports a resolution of 1280x720 instead of 845xsomething (I don't really remember)


 

Really? Nice, does YouTube no longer lock up the browser?


----------



## scottay2hottay (Oct 1, 2013)

can I use any wiimc wad or can do I have to download a specific wii u version?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

scottay2hottay said:


> can I use any wiimc wad or can do I have to download a specific wii u version?


 

Try this, Fix94 made numerous forwarders that work in vWii mode. 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/forwarders-are-back.340226/


----------



## scottay2hottay (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Try this, Fix94 made numerous forwarders that work in vWii mode.
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/forwarders-are-back.340226/


Thanks for your reply, I'm actually looking for the wiiMC app, not the forwarder.


----------



## MrComputerRevo (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Really? Nice, does YouTube no longer lock up the browser?


 
I didn't really see it locking up on 3.1.0E either


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

scottay2hottay said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'm actually looking for the wiiMC app, not the forwarder.


 
Ah bollocks, my bad. 

http://www.wiimc.org/

Should work just fine on vWii mode





MrComputerRevo said:


> I didn't really see it locking up on 3.1.0E either


 
What the deuce? I wonder why it locked up on the last firmware version I used. Well, glad to hear it doesn't freak out


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 1, 2013)

MrComputerRevo said:


> I didn't really see it locking up on 3.1.0E either


 
I've not had a problem with it either, so I'm not sure what he means.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

9thSage said:


> I've not had a problem with it either, so I'm not sure what he means.


 

When I used YouTube a few days ago, the video froze. Looks like it was a fluke, so I should be fine. Must be my crappy WiFi   This was on the browser and not the dedicated YouTube app.


----------



## scottay2hottay (Oct 1, 2013)

scottay2hottay said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'm actually looking for the wiiMC app, not the forwarder.


Thanks, I wasn't sure if I could use that. Cheers mate!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

scottay2hottay said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure if I could use that. Cheers mate!


 

Did you just reply to yourself? 

Anyway, glad I could help


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 1, 2013)

My WiiU is right now, I cant wait ​


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 1, 2013)

Question does it also stream V-wii sound?


----------



## Clarky (Oct 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Question does it also stream V-wii sound?



It does


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 1, 2013)

And that's how you GET SHIT DONE


----------



## drakorex (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone else notice that the USB ports changed? It used to not matter which port I plugged my hdd into for vwii. I always plugged it into the front left port. Now it has to be plugged into the top back one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Question does it also stream V-wii sound?


 

Yep.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 1, 2013)

Now lets somehow make Pro to work as Classic Controller


----------



## blaisedinsd (Oct 1, 2013)

So I think it is kind of silly I can quick boot wii mode by holding B but it forces me to make a menu selection on the TV in order to function.

So if I want to play wii in off tv mode I have to ask to switch the TV input or else blindly pont the wiimote at the screen and hope I get lucky.

Even having to use a controller this a very cool feature for people like me who have the Wii U hooked up to main TV in the living room that is shared among the family.  Don't get me wrong, supporting the gamepad controls as at least a classic controller would make it tons better but this is still a great feature.  I have not hacked my vWii yet but this is really making me want to.


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG awesome update!!!

*

Users can choose to output to the TV and GamePad, or just the TV
*

 
 That's awesome!!! If Nintendo can make the Wii U Gamepad a 'Wiimote emulator' then the Wii U Gamepad is pretty much compatible with vWii


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> So I think it is kind of silly I can quick boot wii mode by holding B but it forces me to make a menu selection on the TV in order to function.
> 
> So if I want to play wii in off tv mode I have to ask to switch the TV input or else blindly pont the wiimote at the screen and hope I get lucky.
> 
> Even having to use a controller this a very cool feature for people like me who have the Wii U hooked up to main TV in the living room that is shared among the family. Don't get me wrong, supporting the gamepad controls as at least a classic controller would make it tons better but this is still a great feature. I have not hacked my vWii yet but this is really making me want to.


 

It's easy to point it to the right choice, when the cursor is on the "Yes" button, you can feel the controller vibrate a bit, then you press A


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh wow this is a great update. They claimed Wii Mode gamepad support was impossible due to hardware, looks like they ate their own words in the end.
I had to double check to make sure it wasn't April 1st, this update just sounds too good to be true.
Every single new feature added is something that was requested by a lot of users. It seems Nintendo do listen to those requests


----------



## indask8 (Oct 1, 2013)

The new eshop music is great, also the browser is much better (scores 308+4 point on html5test, making it the best video game console web browser as of now).


----------



## Obveron (Oct 1, 2013)

indask8 said:


> The new eshop music is great, also the browser is much better (scores 308+4 point on html5test, making it the best video game console web browser as of now).


 
I'd still prefer if the web browser accepted the wiimote as an input.  Just like the Wii browser only HD.  If I wanted to navigate the web using the tablet, I'd use a tablet.


----------



## Mythrix (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice! Looking forward to receiving my Zelda edition Wii U in a few days (hopefully)!


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 1, 2013)

> Ability to launch the Internet Browser during gameplay and upload screenshots


 
screenshots of the game ?? webpage ?? and how do you make them/save them ??


----------



## Satangel (Oct 1, 2013)

That Wii games on your Gamepad, sickkkk. Impressive feature to say the least, and it's definitely a selling point. 
Let's hope they keep supporting the firmwares on the 3DS and Wii U, they really need to step their firmwares up a notch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

KuRensan said:


> screenshots of the game ?? webpage ?? and how do you make them/save them ??


 

Seconded, there must be an easy way to do this.


----------



## shadowgauge (Oct 1, 2013)

You know what's funny,ppl are complaining about using their wiimotes and nunchucks,but they would go out and buy  controllers for their tablets or smart phones to play crappy games go figure lol ppl are never satisfied when Nintendo does something different but if Sony or Microsoft do it ,it's innovative,remote play or smart glass,both not capable of doing what the Wiiu does at a cheaper price my only gripe with the game pad is the distance but I live in a small place so I can play anywhere but outside also if you don't own a stand buy one they do sell them I was lucky to get mine with the deluxe Wiiu.I'm sure most of you have a modded Wiiu so this update is an awesome blessing for you having your whole Wii,virtual console,emulators, homebrew on the game pad in another room without having to get up to switch the game lol ungrateful gamers your all spoiled and its sad that you hate on a company like Nintendo when they don't have to give you things you weren't expecting stop being selfish and support Nintendo the last of the gaming Mohicans cause the future of gaming is not looking good, buying unfinished games is not a gaming future I want to be part of but i am which is sad, trust me you don't want Nintendo to go out like Sega that would be a gaming Apocalypse and only the true gamers know what I mean, in this world of fps and violent games Nintendo would be trully missed be grateful that's the message here I'm sure Nintendo is grateful to have you as a customer even if you do play their merchandise for free! Ty for your time......


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

shadowgauge said:


> You know what's funny,ppl are complaining about using their wiimotes and nunchucks,but they would go out and buy controllers for their tablets or smart phones to play crappy games go figure lol ppl are never satisfied when Nintendo does something different but if Sony or Microsoft do it ,it's innovative,remote play or smart glass,both not capable of doing what the Wiiu does at a cheaper price my only gripe with the game pad is the distance but I live in a small place so I can play anywhere but outside also if you don't own a stand buy one they do sell them I was lucky to get mine with the deluxe Wiiu.I'm sure most of you have a modded Wiiu so this update is an awesome blessing for you having your whole Wii,virtual console,emulators, homebrew on the game pad in another room without having to get up to switch the game lol ungrateful gamers your all spoiled and its sad that you hate on a company like Nintendo when they don't have to give you things you weren't expecting stop being selfish and support Nintendo the last of the gaming Mohicans cause the futuer of gaming is not looking good, buying unfinished games is not a gaming future I want to be part of but i am which is sad, trust me you don't want Nintendo to go out like Sega that would be a gaming Apocalypse and only the true gamers know what I mean, in this world of fps and violent games Nintendo would be trully missed be greatful that's the message here I'm sure Nintendo is greatful to have you as a customer even if you do play their merchandise for free! Try for your time......


 

I'm not complaining, Wiimotes work fine, HBC works fine, everything works as it should, on a gamepad which, was something marcan deemed impossible only to have it debunked. A pleasant surprise from Nintendo, and something no one expected would be possible in vWii mode. I for one am very grateful


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2013)

shadowgauge said:


> You know what's funny,ppl are complaining about using their wiimotes and nunchucks,but they would go out and buy controllers for their tablets or smart phones to play crappy games go figure lol ppl are never satisfied when Nintendo does something different but if Sony or Microsoft do it ,it's innovative,remote play or smart glass,both not capable of doing what the Wiiu does at a cheaper price my only gripe with the game pad is the distance but I live in a small place so I can play anywhere but outside also if you don't own a stand buy one they do sell them I was lucky to get mine with the deluxe Wiiu.I'm sure most of you have a modded Wiiu so this update is an awesome blessing for you having your whole Wii,virtual console,emulators, homebrew on the game pad in another room without having to get up to switch the game lol ungrateful gamers your all spoiled and its sad that you hate on a company like Nintendo when they don't have to give you things you weren't expecting stop being selfish and support Nintendo the last of the gaming Mohicans cause the futuer of gaming is not looking good, buying unfinished games is not a gaming future I want to be part of but i am which is sad, trust me you don't want Nintendo to go out like Sega that would be a gaming Apocalypse and only the true gamers know what I mean, in this world of fps and violent games Nintendo would be trully missed be greatful that's the message here I'm sure Nintendo is greatful to have you as a customer even if you do play their merchandise for free! Try for your time......


 







_Riiiight._ Don't forget to breath, skipper.


----------



## THA-REAPER (Oct 1, 2013)

I think for quick booting into Wii mode by holding B...A small test via HDMI cable is required. The HDMI cable must be hooked up to your TV and Wii U and the tv must be powered. Haven't tried with AV...

But can anyone confirm that? Try doing it with without an HDMI cable...

You don't need a sensor bar at all though for the quick Wii mode boot, I've tested several times without it plugged in. You'll need it if your on the Wii U menu though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

THA-REAPER said:


> I think for quick booting into Wii mode by holding B...A small test via HDMI cable is required. The HDMI cable must be hooked up to your TV and Wii U and the tv must be powered. Haven't tried with AV...
> 
> But can anyone confirm that? Try doing it with without an HDMI cable...
> 
> You don't need a sensor bar at all though for the quick Wii mode boot, I've tested several times without it plugged in. You'll need it if your on the Wii U menu though.


 

Using component, don't need HDMI as far as I can tell, the TV was on both times, haven't tried it with the TV off yet though. Why the crap does the TV need to be on? That part doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## shadowgauge (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea OK........I guess the complainers are getting to me lol, you know what they say haters create haters lol nvm : /


----------



## blaisedinsd (Oct 1, 2013)

THA-REAPER said:


> I think for quick booting into Wii mode by holding B...A small test via HDMI cable is required. The HDMI cable must be hooked up to your TV and Wii U and the tv must be powered. Haven't tried with AV...
> 
> But can anyone confirm that? Try doing it with without an HDMI cable...
> 
> You don't need a sensor bar at all though for the quick Wii mode boot, I've tested several times without it plugged in. You'll need it if your on the Wii U menu though.


 
 When I quick booted it made me confirm I was going to wii mode on the TV.  Seems silly, why would Nintendo care whether or not you have a TV connected to the console.  I tried and failed to blindly confirm with out putting the TV output on the screen.


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 1, 2013)

well that was easy! tv and gamepad screenshots.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm using it right now.
Wow it got improvements!  

The Wii mode for gamepad has this screen problem because it shrunk to fit the screen
Nintendo actually cares for the browser too not that anybody would care to actually use it much.


----------



## THA-REAPER (Oct 1, 2013)

I was getting a prompt that said Cancel or Try Again when I tried quick booting with the TV off...but when I turned it on and hit Try Again it continues to the Wii mode boot logo. You can turn your TV off as soon as you get past that.

Idk I'm figuring it detects the signal for your video format and resolution...and if it gets nothing back than that prompt I mentioned earlier comes up...I'm still grateful for the update regardless though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

THA-REAPER said:


> I was getting a prompt that said Cancel or Try Again when I tried quick booting with the TV off...but when I turned it on and hit Try Again it continues to the Wii mode boot logo. You can turn your TV off as soon as you get past that.
> 
> Idk I'm figuring it detects the signal for your video format and resolution...and if it gets nothing back than that prompt I mentioned earlier comes up...I'm still grateful for the update regardless though.


 

It's a pain, but it is what is I guess. You can actually "feel" the confirm button if the Wii U isn't on the right input (the controller vibrates when it hovers over the button), and press A.


----------



## THA-REAPER (Oct 1, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's a pain, but it is what is I guess. You can actually "feel" the confirm button if the Wii U isn't on the right input (the controller vibrates when it hovers over the button), and press A.


 

Yeah I really wanted to make sure of that because my Wii U never stays in one spot. I go house to house with it...

Everyone who has homebrew with a bunch of wiimotes and nunchucks, hdd, pad, cradle, pro controller, classic controller, power brick, sensor bar, charger, games, usb wires, video wires....not to mention if you have the older GC/Wii combo with controllers...its quite a bit...I've been trying to get some of that stuff out of the mix if possible.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Oct 1, 2013)

THA-REAPER said:


> I was getting a prompt that said Cancel or Try Again when I tried quick booting with the TV off...but when I turned it on and hit Try Again it continues to the Wii mode boot logo. You can turn your TV off as soon as you get past that.
> 
> Idk I'm figuring it detects the signal for your video format and resolution...and if it gets nothing back than that prompt I mentioned earlier comes up...I'm still grateful for the update regardless though.


 

So you turned the TV on and hit try again on the gamepad and it worked?  I didn't try that.......I figured it was just necessary to make the selection on the TV.......


----------



## THA-REAPER (Oct 1, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> So you turned the TV on and hit try again on the gamepad and it worked? I didn't try that.......I figured it was just necessary to make the selection on the TV.......


 
Yes that's exactly what I did. The funny thing about it though was I was still able to move with the directional pads and highlight stuff with the Wiimote with the TV off so I guess one of the sensors picked it up..and mind you I didn't have the sensor plugged in. It wouldn't let me get past that screen by hitting try again, but when I turned the TV on and hit try again it let me get past it and continued the boot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't you change the setting to GamePad only. Pretty sure the OP says that.


----------



## JakePsycho (Oct 1, 2013)

To all you WiiU owners, what does this picture mean? Is the WiiU getting unified accounts soon?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2013)

JakePsycho said:


> To all you WiiU owners, what does this picture mean? Is the WiiU getting unified accounts soon?
> 
> View attachment 4493


 

Interesting indeed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 1, 2013)

The only thing left for nintendo is to put gamecube games on the eShop and making them support the gamepad with controls.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like Joostin Online's gotten a sort of fix for the HBC 4:3 problem
http://www.hacksden.com/showthread.php/7814-Fix-for-the-HBC-with-the-latest-Wii-U-update
apparently, this is because the Wii U thinks that HBC is a Virtual Console title so he made a forwarder TO the HBC.

If you don't like having two HBC's on your system menu, I'd say just to move the original ("broken") one to the last page to hide it for now.


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 1, 2013)

The HBC also displays correctly if I start cfg USB loader from a forwarder and exit to HBC.


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 1, 2013)

Loving the ability to upload screenshots finally! I can have my GOD team on warriors orochi 3 as a desktop background!! 

So pretty ^.^ 



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep, already installed @[email protected]'s HBC forwarder. Runs perfectly.


----------



## keine (Oct 2, 2013)

JakePsycho said:


> To all you WiiU owners, what does this picture mean? Is the WiiU getting unified accounts soon?
> 
> View attachment 4493


 

Wow. I might just buy Wind Waker, tonight over the eshop if thats true.
If they put that through, I'm quite a bit more likely to buy stuff on eshop...buy another 3DS as my animal crossing is tied to my other one, etc.


Have they seperated Audio from HMDI? now? Kinda wondering now with support for PLII. Does Pro Logic II even run over HDMI?

EDIT:

A setting to select which cable outputs sound is available through “TV”
Users can choose to output sound through an HDMI cable, non-HDMI cable, or both cables at the same time. Click here for instructions

Now I don't have to buy a new receiver anymore! YES!
I've been playing around with the idea of a new receiver. However, now I don't have to. I only use headphones and stereo, yet my TV only does 720p over component, but will do 1080p over HDMI. Now I can do 1080P over HDMI and stereo over red/white! Pretty cool update. I think they might be listening.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Oct 2, 2013)

keine said:


> Wow. I might just buy Wind Waker, tonight over the eshop if thats true.
> If they put that through, I'm quite a bit more likely to buy stuff on eshop...buy another 3DS as my animal crossing is tied to my other one, etc.
> 
> 
> ...


 
But if all you wanted was to use stereo headphones, couldn't you just plug the headphones directly into the gamepad?


----------



## keine (Oct 2, 2013)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> But if all you wanted was to use stereo headphones, couldn't you just plug the headphones directly into the gamepad?


 

That would have worked. Quality aside? I don't know if the stereo from my receiver, vs the gamepad, vs the 2 channel optical from hdmi  return on my tv is. Does it matter with just stereo. That would have worked yeah, I suppose those line of res weren't that important to me. and Wind Waker is the first game I've wanted to play that is actually rendered at 1080p.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Looks like Joostin Online's gotten a sort of fix for the HBC 4:3 problem
> http://www.hacksden.com/showthread.php/7814-Fix-for-the-HBC-with-the-latest-Wii-U-update
> apparently, this is because the Wii U thinks that HBC is a Virtual Console title so he made a forwarder TO the HBC.
> 
> If you don't like having two HBC's on your system menu, I'd say just to move the original ("broken") one to the last page to hide it for now.


 
Aha, I knew it! Or at least, guessed that this was the problem (not that I'd know where to begin on a fix myself). I'd say that's a good enough work around for now, though I hope they'll make an update (must be kind of hard to return to coding the HBC after so much time though). Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2013)

9thSage said:


> Aha, I knew it! Or at least, guessed that this was the problem. I'd say that's a good enough work around for now, though I hope they'll make an update (must be kind of hard to return to coding the HBC after so much time though). Thanks for posting that.


I thought of another possible fix since it seems it's the updated vWii system menu that decides whether to go 4:3 or not ... you could try dumping your system menu to a WAD before the update and then installing it again when you're done. It would also eliminate the 4:3 "feature" for REAL Virtual Console games, though.

*DISCLAIMER :* this, like anything that you do to your system menu, there's a real brick risk so I take NO responsibility if someone actually decides to try this.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> It would also eliminate the 4:3 "feature" for REAL Virtual Console games, though.


 
Personally this is a feature I like...it was something that always bothered me that everything was either 4:3 or VC games were stretched (or you had to monkey with the TV settings). I'm glad they finally fixed that, even if it's years later and on a different game system.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention that the new user agent option in the browser is very useful for certain scenarios. For example, I prefer using YouTube in their browser, but sometimes come across videos that say, 'This video cannot be played on this device.' Changing to Firefox or Chrome will give you a flash error, so use the Safari one. These videos work fine now.  There's also a certain movie streaming site that has newer movies in mp4 format for mobile devices, but the site doesn't have them on the desktop version. Changing to iPhone user agent fixes this easily.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Oct 2, 2013)

The Wii TV Off support is still annoying as you still have to use a WiiMote but its with the WiiU gamepad. Would've been a lot better if you can use the gamepad controls as not every game uses motion.

And its still got nothing for the Wii TV. I still got a TV icon that says its not available. Will that ever become available or will they remove it in the next update? Stupid releasing the console with features that dont work, its like releasing a beta version so why did we pay full version for a beta device?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> The Wii TV Off support is still annoying as you still have to use a WiiMote but its with the WiiU gamepad. Would've been a lot better if you can use the gamepad controls as not every game uses motion.
> 
> And its still got nothing for the Wii TV. I still got a TV icon that says its not available. Will that ever become available or will they remove it in the next update? Stupid releasing the console with features that dont work, its like releasing a beta version so why did we pay full version for a beta device?


 

Are you using an HDMI cable? I use component and I'm able to immediately able to load directly into Wii mode without the TV being on. Don't be so ungrateful. Nintendo releases a firmware update that allows off-screen play on the gamepad and people just go on and on on how they have to use the Wii controller. No one's forcing you to use the feature you know.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 2, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> The Wii TV Off support is still annoying as you still have to use a WiiMote but its with the WiiU gamepad. Would've been a lot better if you can use the gamepad controls as not every game uses motion.


 
It would be nice, but really, I'm sure there are pretty good technical reasons for why they've not done this. I won't say it's impossible...just remember that the Wii mode on WiiU is a Wii hardware mode...it can't access all the WiiU bits of the hardware. It's surprising that they got Wii on Gamepad working...people who know better than most here thought it was impossible up until a few days ago.


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 2, 2013)

JakePsycho said:


> To all you WiiU owners, what does this picture mean? Is the WiiU getting unified accounts soon?
> 
> View attachment 4493


 
My personal theory is that it's because they're going to have a web accessible eShop soon (they DID talk about this a while back).  Real unified user accounts would be nice though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

9thSage said:


> My personal theory is that it's because they're going to have a web accessible eShop soon (they DID talk about this a while back). Real unified user accounts would be nice though.


 

Wonder how that's all gonna pan out since that user agreement sounds kinda cryptic about exchanging/transferring between Nintendo devices (as they put it).


----------



## 9thSage (Oct 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wonder how that's all gonna pan out since that user agreement sounds kinda cryptic about exchanging/transferring between Nintendo devices (as they put it).


 
That's true, it should be interesting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

9thSage said:


> That's true, it should be interesting.


 

Not a big fan of having accounts limited in such a way, since Sony does it with the PS3, PS Vita, PSP, etc. So yeah, it has to mean something to that effect.


----------



## jurai (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm still fairly outdated so forgive my ignorance, interested in finally getting my WiiU's vWii setup for homebrew, is it still safe to upgrade to this system menu revision and use smash stack or one of the indiana jones exploits to get hbc etc up and running?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

jurai said:


> I'm still fairly outdated so forgive my ignorance, interested in finally getting my WiiU's vWii setup for homebrew, is it still safe to upgrade to this system menu revision and use smash stack or one of the indiana jones exploits to get hbc etc up and running?


 

Yep. All homebrew works perfectly fine on this update, plus it's now possible to play emulators, Wii games, etc all on the gamepad!


----------



## jurai (Oct 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep. All homebrew works perfectly fine on this update, plus it's now possible to play emulators, Wii games, etc all on the gamepad!


 

Well hot diggity damn! Will have to get to getting this setup soon


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

jurai said:


> Well hot diggity damn! Will have to get to getting this setup soon


 


Yep! It's pretty freaking sweet


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep. All homebrew works perfectly fine on this update, plus it's now possible to play emulators, Wii games, etc all on the gamepad!


Has anyone actually TRIED one of those exploits on the new version yet? The HBC and other homebrew that's ALREADY INSTALLED works just fine, yes, but since they did update the Wii mode system menu they very well may have made another attempt at deleting/blocking those game saves for the disc based exploits you have to use to install HBC in the first place.

(not likely, but possible ... just saying.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Has anyone actually TRIED one of those exploits on the new version yet? The HBC and other homebrew that's ALREADY INSTALLED works just fine, yes, but since they did update the Wii mode system menu they very well may have made another attempt at deleting/blocking those game saves for the disc based exploits you have to use to install HBC in the first place.
> 
> (not likely, but possible ... just saying.)


 

I think someone mentioned that he installed HBC after the update, it was 16:9 at first but when he exited, he went back in and the app reverted to 4:3


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I think someone mentioned that he installed HBC after the update, it was 16:9 at first but when he exited, he went back in and the app reverted to 4:3


That's a relief.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> That's a relief.


 

I just don't remember his name, but I believe he posted on this thread.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Oct 3, 2013)

So not supporting the gamepad buttons...is that on purpose to try and milk those 1.50 vc upgrades or do you think Nintendo will give it to is eventually?

I personally will still probably upgrade all my titles when available for the save states and button mapping features 

I think if they added it they would probably make more money selling wii software, plenty of stuff is only available on wii and this may push people to buy it if they added button support.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 3, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> So not supporting the gamepad buttons...is that on purpose to try and milk those 1.50 vc upgrades or do you think Nintendo will give it to is eventually?
> 
> I personally will still probably upgrade all my titles when available for the save states and button mapping features
> 
> I think if they added it they would probably make more money selling wii software, plenty of stuff is only available on wii and this may push people to buy it if they added button support.


The information about which gamepad buttons are being pushed is probably completely inaccessible from Wii mode since there's still no way to even turn the gamepad on and off from Wii mode, you just get the option to leave it on or not right _before_ entering Wii mode.

And even IF it was accesible
Tricking Wii games into thinking that it's a classic controller is QUITE a bit of work. Normally, it goes something like this when a Wii games wants to see if the A button is being pressed on the classic controller (Game->A button) :

Game->IOS->USB->Bluetooth->wiimote->classic controller->A button

so in order for the IOS to make the game THINK it's talking to a classic controller, it has to look at USB info the game's requesting to be sent to bluetooth, catch specifically the ones that are going to a Wiimote's classic controller, and translate them into checks of the gamepad's buttons instead. Given how long it took Nintendo to patch faulty security checks in the original Wii's IOS's, I don't think they're gonna think another patch of ALL vWii's IOS is worth the effort.

Again IF that info were accessible, it might be something that could be added to homebrew but someone would first have to find out if it's possible and how to interact with them.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Can you change the font color? I can't read it with the dark theme.
> And I am updating right now!


 
I also have the dark theme.


----------



## THA-REAPER (Oct 4, 2013)

THA-REAPER said:


> I think for quick booting into Wii mode by holding B...A small test via HDMI cable is required. The HDMI cable must be hooked up to your TV and Wii U and the tv must be powered. Haven't tried with AV...
> 
> But can anyone confirm that? Try doing it with without an HDMI cable...
> 
> You don't need a sensor bar at all though for the quick Wii mode boot, I've tested several times without it plugged in. You'll need it if your on the Wii U menu though.


 
Days old on this but after some messing around...If you have your Wii U set to use HDMI in the settings and your TV off during quickboot you will get...


You will keep getting that duing quick boot until you turn the TV on (Remember this happens only when you have HDMI set in your Wii U settings). This isn't a big deal, however if you wanted to not use the TV and sensor bar it can help knowing. (That black glare in the background is actually my TV off).

If you wanted to get around it...you can easily start your Wii U normally then go into settings and change it to Non-HDMI instead of HDMI. I did that without using the TV. I set it to 480i, 16:9...that stops the message from coming up when trying to quick boot without any video cables or sensor bar...just power brick and USB stuff plugged in. I guess it behaves that way because HDMI needs to detect your resolution and cant with a powered off TV and when using component cables it does no such test so it doesn't bother testing.

Its no big deal if you wanted to use your sensor bar and TV, you can just go through the Wii U menu for that matter. I just wanted to clarify and share.


----------

